# Was ist das für ein Fisch?



## ohnegleichen76 (3. Juli 2013)

da er Barteln hat müsste es ein Karpfen sein? Jemand eine Idee


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Welse habe auch Barteln ;-)  und einige Wale auch .. das heisst nix *g*


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Liebe Susanne,

*klugscheißmodusan*
Wale sind keine Fische und haben Barten. 
*klugscheißmodusaus*

@ohnegleichen: Wie wäre es mit einem Crashkurs in Netiquette?


----------



## ohnegleichen76 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hatte ich doch das ...EIN LIEBES HALLO AN ALLE... vergessen ;-) sry


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hallo Christine

dass ein Wal kein Fisch ist weiß ich, das wollte ich dem Wal auch nicht unterstellen, dass er ein Fisch sei...ich wollte damit eigentlich nur klar machen, dass nicht alles was Barteln hat ein Karpfen ist


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hallo Susanne,

aber nun stell Dir vor, das liest ein Anfänger und möchte nun einen Wal für sein 500-Liter-Becken haben (Koi gehen ja nicht)


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

...wenn er es schafft, sich nen Wal zuzulegen, darf er den meinetwegen im Suppentopf halten...


----------



## ohnegleichen76 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Susanne,
> 
> aber nun stell Dir vor, das liest ein Anfänger und möchte nun einen Wal für sein 500-Liter-Becken haben (Koi gehen ja nicht)



Der war gut...aber ein bisschen mehr hätte ich schon an Platz zu bieten...16 Meter könnte der Wal schon haben aber drehen ist dann nicht mehr. Aber wir schweifen vom Thema ab ...keiner eine Idee? Ich würde dem Fisch gern noch einen gleichgesinnten besorgen....aber er kuschelt auch mit den Kois


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

sorry ohnegleichen76  ;-)

so sind wir hier 

hast Du auch ne richtigen Namen?  Wäre netter und persönlicher.. wie groß ist das Fischel denn?


----------



## slavina (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hi,
vielleicht ist es nen Mix aus Koi und Goldi...........
Lg,
Tina


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

sieht nicht danach aus.. hat eher die Form einer Forelle.. vielleicht ne __ Orfe??


----------



## slavina (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*


aber jedenfalls nen Fisch....Hi,Hi...!!!
Ehrlich gesagt...ich bin "Rudi Ratlos"
Lg,
Tina

P.S. Vielleicht gibt es noch ein besseres Foto,worauf man etwas mehr sieht ????


----------



## ohnegleichen76 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

ich versuche mal ein besseres Foto zu machen bei Gelegenheit, hatte den Fisch mit 4 ca 50cm Orfen ein paar anderen die wie Orfen aussehen aber von der Farbgebung eher bunt sind und ein paar Rotfedern bekommen. Also __ Orfe glaub ich nicht denn die haben keine barteln und der Körperbau ist anders. Habe schon Tage verbracht mit Google Bildersuche ...nichts :-(

Ps Namen habe ich natürlich auch Aike (gesprochen wie Maik ohne M)


----------



## slavina (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Eine Schmerlenart eventuell ?
Aber vielleicht gelingt es ja mit dem Foto. Ist wirklich interessant.
LG,
Tina


----------



## ohnegleichen76 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Achso...im Moment ist er ca. 35cm


----------



## slavina (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hallo Aike,
könnte eine __ Barbe sein.....
Warten wir mal auf ein zweites Foto .
Tina


----------



## samorai (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hallo Mädel's!
Darf ich mich mal in die "Wal-Diskusion" einmischen? Ich denke es ist eine Mischung aus Koi und __ Goldfisch. Wenn man sich das Foto betrachtet und Aike's Koi auf den Userfoto links, sind doch sehr schön einige Merkmale zu sehen.
1) Flossen: sieht sehr nach Koi aus.
2) Körperform:  Goldfisch .
3) Kopfform:  Goldfisch.
4) Barteln: Koi.
5) Größe: 35 cm..... größer wird er nicht.
Noch ein paar Fragen: Du hast Goldfische, Orfen und Koi in deinen Teich,ich hab auf die schnelle nicht in dein Profil geschaut.
Den Fisch hast Du aber schon länger, so schlecht find ich ihn gar nicht vom Aussehen her.

LG Ron!


----------



## stu_fishing (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Grüß euch!

Anhand der verdickten Bauchflossen als männliche (Gold-) __ Schleie zu identifizieren.

lg Thomas


----------



## samorai (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Aber laut Profil sind doch keine Schleihe im Teich!

LG Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hallo 

Für mich sieht es den Flossen nach,  auch aus wie eine __ Schleie https://www.google.de/search?q=Schleie&client=firefox&hs=HTq&rls=net.gmx:defficial&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=RpPUUZa7GczFtAal8oHgDg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1093&bih=427

die Schwanzflosse müsste man besser sehen 

 wie will  Aike wissen das er keine Schleien hat, wenn er nicht weis ob das eine Schleie ist

Gruss Patrick


----------



## samorai (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hi Patrick!
Keiner weiß hier ob der Fisch im Teich "enstanden" ist oder eingesetzt wurde, das ist aus dem ersten Beitrag nicht zu erlesen.
Aike ist weiblicher Natur, nicht männlich.

LG Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hallo 

ach so ja dann  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/member.php?u=29409

Gruss Patrick


----------



## samorai (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Okay, männlich! Und wo sind die __ Schleie?


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hallo Ron

Keep cool :smoki ,spielt doch gar keine Rolle die Frage war  "Was ist das für ein Fisch " 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Moin,

also wenn Thomas sagt, das ist eine __ Schleie, dann reicht mir das.

Hallo Aike, hast Glück gehabt, ist kein Wal, ist eine Schleie!


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Also ich weiß nicht 
Ich hab auch einen Koi mit einer absolut untypischen Kopf- und sehr schlanken Körperform.
Für mich sehen Beide gleich aus ... wie ein Hai im Kleinformat 

    

Außer die Farbe haben die zwei schon ne Menge gemeinsam und nicht nur die Barteln.
An eine __ Schleie glaub ich nicht wirklich. Wie soll die denn in den Teich gekommen sein ... vor Allem mit der Färbung 

Für mich ist das einfach ein "schlechter" Koi. Scheint männlich zu sein und wollte wohl mal ein Kumonryu werden ... wie meiner ein Shusui ... 
Mein Mann würde jetzt sagen ... ist gaaanz knapp dran vorbei 

Mandy


----------



## ohnegleichen76 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Mädel's!
> Darf ich mich mal in die "Wal-Diskusion" einmischen? Ich denke es ist eine Mischung aus Koi und __ Goldfisch. Wenn man sich das Foto betrachtet und Aike's Koi auf den Userfoto links, sind doch sehr schön einige Merkmale zu sehen.
> 1) Flossen: sieht sehr nach Koi aus.
> 2) Körperform:  Goldfisch .
> ...



Den Teich ca. 90m³ habe seit letztem Jahr, die Goldis waren die ersten Bewohner aus meinem kleinem Teich (Testobjekte) Die beiden Kois habe ich dann zugekauft letztes Jahr (Super gewachsen die beiden). Vor 3 Monaten löste jemand sein Teich auf und von da sind Goldorfen, Goldorfen in Bunt , Mr. Unbekannt und Rotfedern.

Raus kommen die Goldies und die wahrscheinlich die Rotfedern( diesen Monat) aber ist nicht so leicht bei der Teichgröße 

Gruße Aike


----------



## ohnegleichen76 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



samorai schrieb:


> Hi Patrick!
> Keiner weiß hier ob der Fisch im Teich "enstanden" ist oder eingesetzt wurde, das ist aus dem ersten Beitrag nicht zu erlesen.
> Aike ist weiblicher Natur, nicht männlich.
> 
> LG Ron!



Aik(e) ist männlicher Natur ;-)


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

hmmm.. wir haben auch SChleihen, die sehen von der Körperform ganz anders aus...


----------



## stu_fishing (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Schaut euch bitte die fleischigen Bauchflossen an. Die hat kein heimischer Fisch außer der __ Schleie.

Was die Färbung betrifft gibts Schleien ja inzwischen auch in "Koi" Farbvarianten, von rot ,blau, gold, schwarz ist da alles dabei und was die Körperform betrifft ist ein schräg durch die Wasseroberfläche aufgenommenes Foto kein gutes Indiz.

lg Thomas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hi Susanne,

kleine Goldschleien sehen anfangs auch noch viel schlanker, langgestreckter als die Eltern aus. ich habe mich die Tage schon gewundert warum etliche von meinen Goldelritzen so nen dunklen Rücken bekommen. Vorhin hab ich massenhaft Mückenlarven aus dem Jauchebottich gefangen und am Teichrand schwimmen lassen- Da konnte man bei der halbstündigen Freßorgie direkt vor der __ Nase des am Rande knienden Besitzers feststellen das ein Teil der 70-80 vor einem fressenden Goldelritzen in Wahrheit  6-7cm Goldrotfedern (da ließen sich im Gegensatz zu den Elritzen langsam auch die rote Flossen auszumachen und das die mit dunkler Rückenfärbung alles Goldschleien sind (schöne runde Flossen haben) - der größte Schleienmilchner der letztes Jahr die Dame scheuchte sieht ähnlich aus wie der ganz oben - bei beiden Nachwuchs von letzten Jahr, und ich dachte schon es wär da keiner hochgekommen wegen den mehrere hundert Stichlingen die ich im Herbst rausgefangen hab

MfG Frank


----------



## Patrick K (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hallo Susanne



> hmmm.. wir haben auch SChleihen, die sehen von der Körperform ganz anders aus...



bist du dir sicher das das Schleien sind ? nicht das du vielleicht die Wale im Teich hast 


ah und Mandy was kennst du für Haie  , die sehen doch so aus http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&client=firefox&sa=N&rls=net.gmx:defficial&hl=de&biw=1093&bih=454&tbm=isch&tbnid=XSgLgzMA3Uy55M:&imgrefurl=http://lustich.de/bilder/tiere/katze-hai/&docid=AqnIyejVvZGeJM&imgurl=http://data.lustich.de/bilder/l/14023-katze-hai.jpg&w=500&h=334&ei=vALbUfq7IonRsgaW6oCwAQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=192&vpy=174&dur=285&hovh=183&hovw=275&tx=138&ty=108/page-2&tbnh=144&tbnw=223&start=10&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0,i:121 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lucy79 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hallo Patrick..


gesungen haben unsre Wale noch nicht, kanns Dir also nicht genau sagen  

wir haben die ganz popelige Tinca Tinca


----------



## Moonlight (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Patrick,

das ist ja ein fürchterliches Bild :shock

Mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hi Mandy,

was den, noch keinen Katzenhai gesehen? die gibt's doch auch schon in deiner Nähe in der Nordsee und dem Mittelmeer

MfG Frank


----------



## Moonlight (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Doch schon. . .aber nicht so :shock

Vielleicht kann ich paar monaten drüber lachen.

Mandy


----------



## ohnegleichen76 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

habs nochmal versucht mit den Bildern


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hi Ohnegleichen,

auch so anhand der großen, runden Brust-, Bauch, der kurzen Rückenflosse und der gerade abschließenden, abgerundeten Schwanzflosse eindeutig als __ Goldschleie bestimmbar (hat Thomas oben ja schon festgestellt)

MfG Frank


----------



## ohnegleichen76 (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Aber jetzt bessere Bilder geht kaum


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hi,

nun ganz eindeutig: ne __ Schleie (wie es aussieht ein Männchen wenn die schwarzen Flecken da nicht täuschen ist der erste Bauchflossenstrahl sehr kräftig)
so sah meine dicke Schleiendame letztes Jahr noch aus und noch zwei kleinere auf der __ Senke

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hi

Für einen Karpfen ist die Rückenflosse zu kurz und der Fisch zu schlank. Am ehesten kämen Barteln und Körperform einer __ Barbe nahe, aber dann eine mit einer außergewöhnlichen Färbung (Teillutino). Allerdings sind Barben Charakterfische für den Mittellauf der großen Flüsse, oder für kleinere Flüsse wie z.B. die Mosel oder der Main und damit weniger für den Teich geeignet.

MfG.
Wolfgang

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Für einen Karpfen ist die Rückenflosse zu kurz und der Fisch zu schlank. Am ehesten kämen Barteln und Körperform einer __ Barbe nahe,
> 
> ...



Hi Wolfgang,

ne Barbe hast Du scheinbar aber selber scheinbar noch keine in den Händen gehalten. , oder?
Da stimmt mit dem hier gar nicht auch annähern überein (siehe Foto von Thomas im Lexika) Barben sind langgetreckt, haben einen breiten keilförmigen Kopf und große dreieckige Brustflossen die sie in der Strömung an den Boden drücken. Die Rückenflosse ist zwar auch sehr kurz, hat aber einen sehr dicken, gesägten ersten Flossenstrahl und ist sehr hoch, das große Maul ist unterständig hat kräftige wulstige "Lippen" und 4 kurzen, kräftige fleischfarbige Barteln eingefaßt, die Schwanzflosse ist kräftig eingeschnitten, die deutlich sichtbaren Schuppen werden von Kopf zum Schwanz hin größer

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Ich halte den Fisch für langgestreckt, auch wenn man berücksichtigt, dass das Wasser die Körperhöhe verkürzt. Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass es eine __ Barbe ist, sondern dass mich die Form an eine Barbe erinnert. Das Bild ist ja auch zu schlecht, um daran all die Merkmale, die Du aufzählst, zu überprüfen. Doch, ich hatte schon mal eine Barbe von 60 cm Länge in der Hand, die tot die Mosel herunter trieb. Da war ich 12 Jahre alt. Ich hätte das besser nicht tun sollen. Es hat lange gedauert, bis ich meine Hände einigermaßen geruchsfrei gewaschen hatte.  

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Limnos schrieb:


> Das Bild ist ja auch zu schlecht, um daran all die Merkmale, die Du aufzählst, zu überprüfen.
> 
> MfG.
> Wolfgang



Hi Wolfgang,

die ersten Bilder ja, aber die letzten Bilder von Ohnegleichen mit dem Fisch außerhalb des Teiches sind so scharf das man sogar die kleinen Schuppen der bunten __ Schleie erkennen kann.

MfG Frank


----------

